
IPhone Alarms Still Not Working Despite Apple's Words - solipsist
http://www.engadget.com/2011/01/03/iphone-alarms-still-not-working-worlds-crashing-left-and-right/
======
gojomo
The two non-recurring iPhone alarms that I enabled last night after midnight
(by adjusting the times) both sounded as expected this morning, Monday the
3rd. Latest iOS, iPhone4.

So, it's not a certain failure, or the factors required to reproduce are more
particular.

I recall in an earlier iPhone/iOS, once being disappointed that an alarm
didn't audibly sound when some other notification had (and held) the
foreground... I presume that was fixed long ago, but maybe something with the
growth of notifications and background services is creating a similar problem.

~~~
nixy
My girlfriend and I set our alarms when we went to bed on the 2nd, expecting
to wake up around 8 am CET. She's got an iPhone 3G with iOS 4.1 and I've got
an iPhone 4 with iOS 4.2. None of them sounded the morning of the 3rd.

We are now proud owners of two analog alarm clocks.

------
aaronbrethorst
It worked for me this morning. Or rather, it would've if I hadn't kept hitting
'snooze'.

edit: the alarm I set was configured identically to how mtigas describes their
setup.

~~~
mtigas
My one-off alarms worked for me as well — though they hadn’t been enabled all
weekend and I enabled them before bed last night.

Not sure what the circumstances were for those whose alarms didn’t go off
today.

------
tptacek
My alarms worked fine today. iPhone 4, recently updated; I have a recurring
7:05AM and then a bunch of 1-offs for 7:10, 7:20, and 7:50, and they all
worked fine.

~~~
lionhearted
> I have a recurring 7:05AM and then a bunch of 1-offs for 7:10, 7:20, and
> 7:50, and they all worked fine.

Hah, I thought I was the only person who did this! It fixes three problems at
once - no chance of the AM/PM error (alarm set for 7PM when there's a meeting
at 8AM - whoops), no chance of turning it off and falling back asleep, and no
need to screw around with snooze if I decide I need 10 more before getting up.

I'd never heard of anyone else doing this... I wonder if this is more common
than I thought?

~~~
tptacek
Mine are set roughy at "wake up", "kids should be downstairs", "kids should be
eating", "daughter needs to be bundled for school". I'm not really conscious
until 8:30 or so.

~~~
allwein
Ha! I do the same thing. Mine are "wake up", "stop messing around online and
eat breakfast", "stop messing around online and get dressed", "stop messing
around online and go to work". All spaced about 30 minutes apart.

------
ellyagg
I'm going to be interested to see how long this article stays on the front
page after the far more alarming and longstanding Android SMS bug fell off the
front page after only a couple hours.

~~~
varjag
Android bug might be more severe, but you have to give it that the iOS bug is
more alarming.

 _cough_

~~~
iuguy
It's not alarming at all. That's the problem!

------
Timothee
I'd be interested in reading an explanation of that bug from Apple once it's
fixed.

Y2K had some valid reasons behind it, but this is kind of strange. Especially
since it happened once not too long ago.

~~~
glhaynes
Me too. It's also weird that Apple suggested that it only affected Jan 1 and
Jan 2 but that it seemed to affect _some_ (but only some) people on Jan 3,
too.

------
ryanwaggoner
My wife's alarm didn't work yesterday (non-recurring, setup yesterday) and a
friend told me today that his hadn't worked this morning (non-recurring, setup
today).

------
paul9290
Free alternatives.. Iphone Apps:

Alarm clock pro, Nightstand Central, Alarm Tunes

Online Alarm Clocks:

<http://onlineclock.net>, <http://kukuklok.com>, <http://Sleep.fm> \- The
Social Alarm Clock

Or look around your house for one of those old blocky looking things that make
horrible noises.

------
jkahn
My alarm woke me up this morning. But then again, it is January 4th in
Australia.

~~~
trouble
My recurring one works, but not the one-off alarm (in Australia).

~~~
jkahn
That was a one off alarm.

------
IgorPartola
Does anyone know what this bug stems from? Why is 2011 so special?

------
kevinherron
Mine did not go off this morning (1/3/2011) at 7am. I woke up at 730a and
confirmed that it was indeed set for 7am.

------
rodh257
Is it really that hard to implement an alarm clock application? I'd love to
hear why these bugs are occurring (I recall once of twice recently hearing
friends with iPhones complaining about alarm clocks not working, so this isn't
the first time).

------
CitizenKane
I was tempted to not upvote this, but then the thought of the economic impact
not upvoting would have changed my mind. For the sake for the technology
companies in the valley and elsewhere I think this is a worthwhile PSA.

------
meat-eater
Not sure, but it could be device specific. My one off alarm that I just set
the other day did not work. The one that my wife set worked. Same OS versions
but she has a 3GS and I have the iPhone 4.

------
callmeed
Had to take my daughter to the airport this morning and her iPhone 4 alarm
didn't go off. My iPhone 3G alarm did.

------
djhworld
Mine repeatedly failed on the 1st,2nd and 3rd

I set a 'recurring' alarm feature last night and it went off this morning

------
jrockway
How is their alarm clock implemented?

~~~
mike-cardwell
Badly

------
kamechan
i read this and immediately tested 3 to go off, one each minute after i read
it.

worked fine... latest iOS build.

